# Weed Strangling Lawn - Help



## ninja1220 (Aug 8, 2019)

This weed is strangling my south Florida St.Augustine grass. The runners spread through the grass from a central root. Can the group here help me identify and eliminate this thing.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

@ninja1220 
It resembles Creeping Indigo which spreads from a central deep root. Do an internet image search to see if you agree.


----------



## ninja1220 (Aug 8, 2019)

JWAY said:


> @ninja1220
> It resembles Creeping Indigo which spreads from a central deep root. Do an internet image search to see if you agree.


I appreciate the help. After googling I'm not so sure this it it. The grouping of the leaves and leaf shape is off. But this is as close as anyone has come. :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd bet a dollar it's on a list of things Celsius controls


----------



## ninja1220 (Aug 8, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'd bet a dollar it's on a list of things Celsius controls


I think if I took that bet I would lose a dollar. Celsius is my next move. :thumbup:


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

I've been searching for you and can't come up with anything...yet
Is yours the only yard with it, or do the neighbors have it also?
Are the stems "woody"?


----------



## ninja1220 (Aug 8, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> I've been searching for you and can't come up with anything...yet
> Is yours the only yard with it, or do the neighbors have it also?
> Are the stems "woody"?


Yes, I have seen this in neighbors yards as well. I would call it a more "woody" stem versus a more grassy stem. The stems are quite tough.


----------



## ninja1220 (Aug 8, 2019)

Put down my first application of Celsius on the worst area of my lawn. I am going to see how it goes before applying to the whole yard. Its been hot and rainy so my time to apply has been super limited.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Have you thought about sending the weed/plant to the local extension agency to see if they come up with an ID?
I really want to know now what it is. :lol:


----------

